# borbet type a's still available? where to get and available offsets?



## nextproject (Nov 18, 2007)

i spent a little while on google looking for any places that sell them, they only seem to be available in europe and borbet's website doesnt offer any offset information. Id really like to run 16x9s all around, maybe slightly skinnier in the front as i dont have the time/money right now to pull fenders. i've seen PLENTY of pics on here of the wheels so i dont need those, Just seems that they are a little hard to get ahold of. any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Paul. (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: borbet type a's still available? where to get and available offsets? (nextproject)*

Actually borbets website does give available sizing and offsets. The best place to get them in the US is Tunershop. They come in 16x7.5 et 20,35 and 16x9 et 15. If you aren't willing to do fenderwork, than a 9 up front is gonna look terrible. Best bet is to run the 7.5 and space it accordingly.


----------



## nextproject (Nov 18, 2007)

i see. thanks for the information, 9" +15 rear huh? im already having trouble with my 8" +25 rears. i guess i'll be waiting for the bodywork on stretching the front and rear fenders before i purchase/mount those wheels.


----------



## AlwaysDubbn (Apr 11, 2007)

*Re: borbet type a's still available? where to get and available offsets? (Paul.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Paul.* »_Actually borbets website does give available sizing and offsets. The best place to get them in the US is Tunershop. They come in 16x7.5 et 20,35 and 16x9 et 15. If you aren't willing to do fenderwork, than a 9 up front is gonna look terrible. Best bet is to run the 7.5 and space it accordingly.

so 7.5 up front and 9 in the back = no fenderwork?? This is the setup that I'm looking to get. I have a MK3 Jetta GLX on a SuperSport 60/40 Cup kit. WHat tyre sizes is recomended?


----------



## nextproject (Nov 18, 2007)

lol. lucky jetta guys. 9" et15 rear fitment wont work on a 'rado without serious stretching/rolling.


----------



## streetsounds (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: (nextproject)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nextproject* »_lol. lucky jetta guys. 9" et15 rear fitment wont work on a 'rado without serious stretching/rolling.

You always have to roll and a 215/40ZR16 on the 16x9 is perfect. Not sure were all this info comes from on the board. But let me put it this way. Around 20 years ago while I was a high school student in Germany I ran Borbet A 16x9 ET15 on my Corrado. Or should I say everyone those days ran 16x9 ET15









The fact that it's the only ET they make in a 16x9 after all these years speaks for itself http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nextproject (Nov 18, 2007)

yeah, i'll most likely run that setup as well, i will definitely have to put it off until after the paint is tackled (the rolling/pulling will be done at the same time). Just basically was looking to see if they had any different offsets, i guess not. thanks!


----------

